# Controle Parental Avec Safari ?



## nikito (12 Juin 2005)

Bj à tous,

Converti à SAFARI et à MAC OS X / PANTHER, j'ai cherché en vain une fonctionalité de contrôle parental sur ce navigateur, afin de protéger mes enfants de certains "risques" inhérents au Net.

Connaissez-vous un freeware efficace et fiable en la matière ou dois-je changer de navigateur ?

PS: je n'envisage pas dans l'immédiat de passer à TIGER et SAFARI RSS ...


Merci à tous.


----------



## polo50 (12 Juin 2005)

safari ainsi que d'autres applis ichat notamant peuvent être controlées par les parents sur la derniere version de OSX  . pour Panther il faut telecharger des softs gratuits en faisant qq recherche sur les forums !

donc pour le controle parental avec TIGER ici le mode d'emploir entre autre http://www.osxfacile.com/controle.html


----------



## nikito (13 Juin 2005)

merci;

as-tu des forums à me conseiller ?


----------



## polo50 (13 Juin 2005)

nikito a dit:
			
		

> merci;
> 
> as-tu des forums à me conseiller ?



Bhe faut chercher  ! moi en cherchant 1 mn j'ai déjà trouvé ça
: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/cont_parentale/

ou encore ça : http://thot.cursus.edu/rubrique.asp?no=17040


Cela dit la plupart sont des shareware payant mais il doit en exister un ou 2 gratuit


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2005)

Je n'en ai pas testé de gratuit, mais par contre j'utilise ContentBarrier d'INtego et j'en suis plus que satisfait. Il est mis à jour régulièrement (sa base de filtres notamment) et je n'ai jamais rencontré aucune défaillance de filtrage... il serait même trop sensible parfois (comme lorsque l'association Ni Putes ni Soumises fait parlé d'elle, Content Barrier bloque l'affichage des sites en parlant)

Ce soft n'est pas gratuit certes, mais c'est tout de même de tes enfants dont tu nous parles... alors à toi de voir.


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juin 2005)

On parle aussi de BumperCar


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas testé de gratuit, mais par contre j'utilise ContentBarrier d'INtego et j'en suis plus que satisfait. Il est mis à jour régulièrement (sa base de filtres notamment) et je n'ai jamais rencontré aucune défaillance de filtrage... il serait même trop sensible parfois (comme lorsque l'association Ni Putes ni Soumises fait parlé d'elle, Content Barrier bloque l'affichage des sites en parlant)
> 
> Ce soft n'est pas gratuit certes, mais c'est tout de même de tes enfants dont tu nous parles... alors à toi de voir.


 je suis d'accord avec REMY 
ce soft est vraiment bien... iintego c'est une bonne boîte


----------



## nikito (13 Juin 2005)

merci à tous.

en route pour content barrier !!!!

niko


----------



## Hanibal (28 Juin 2005)

nikito a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous.
> 
> en route pour content barrier !!!!
> 
> niko


Deux questions subsidiaire. 
Content Barrier applique-t-il ses filtres à Tous les navigateurs présents sur la machien ou seulement à Safari (par exemple)?

Content Barrier permet-il de déterminer des tranches horaires (ou plutôt des durées max par 24h) durant lesquelles les enfants peuvent utiliser le Net?

Sinon connaissez-vous une soluce?

Merci de vos suggestions


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2005)

Hanibal a dit:
			
		

> Deux questions subsidiaire.
> Content Barrier applique-t-il ses filtres à Tous les navigateurs présents sur la machien ou seulement à Safari (par exemple)?
> 
> Content Barrier permet-il de déterminer des tranches horaires (ou plutôt des durées max par 24h) durant lesquelles les enfants peuvent utiliser le Net?
> ...


 
OUi les filtres sont appliqués à l'ensemble des navigateurs (il teste les données reçues sur le port réseau correspondant aux données provenant d'internet, avant que ces données ne soient parvenue au névigateur)

et OUI aussi pour la deuxième question. Il est possible de définir des tranches horaires en dehors desquelles l'accès au Net est interdit


----------



## nikito (28 Juin 2005)

je confirme ...

je viens de télécharger la version complète/ démo : 30 jours de démo. 

Un seul petit défaut ; l'absence de filtre "partiel", nécessitant un accord parental, sous forme de mot de passe, pour poursuivre le surf ; dommage !


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2005)

nikito a dit:
			
		

> je confirme ...
> 
> je viens de télécharger la version complète/ démo : 30 jours de démo.
> 
> Un seul petit défaut ; l'absence de filtre "partiel", nécessitant un accord parental, sous forme de mot de passe, pour poursuivre le surf ; dommage !


 
tiens c'est une idée interessante... tu devrais envoyer un petit mail à INtego pour le leur proposer. (en français le mail.... intego est en France)

personnellement j'ai créé un raccourci clavier qui lance NetBarrier et quand j'ai besoin (un site bloqué par erreur) je tape mon mot de passe administrateur de ContentBarier, je coche "sans restriction" et j'actualise la page dans Safari.

Puis je rebascule sur ContentBarrier pour réactiver le filtrage


----------



## izato (13 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas testé de gratuit, mais par contre j'utilise ContentBarrier d'INtego et j'en suis plus que satisfait. Il est mis à jour régulièrement (sa base de filtres notamment) et je n'ai jamais rencontré aucune défaillance de filtrage... il serait même trop sensible parfois (comme lorsque l'association Ni Putes ni Soumises fait parlé d'elle, Content Barrier bloque l'affichage des sites en parlant)
> 
> Ce soft n'est pas gratuit certes, mais c'est tout de même de tes enfants dont tu nous parles... alors à toi de voir.




Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter content barrier, je l'ai installé, effectué les maj pour tiger et il ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai desinstallé et réinstallé plusieurs fois, aucun changement.

Il ne tient pas compte de mes réglages et mes enfants se connectent tranquillement à n'importe quel site, les tranches horaires que j'ai réglées ne fonctionne pas. Bref il me faut de l'aide...SVP


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2005)

Peux-tu jindre une copie d'écran de tes réglages?

Quand tu dis que tes enfants se connectent sans pb... est-ce dans la session principale? ou dans leur session spécifique (si ils ont chacun un utilisateur différent)


----------



## izato (15 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu jindre une copie d'écran de tes réglages?
> 
> Quand tu dis que tes enfants se connectent sans pb... est-ce dans la session principale? ou dans leur session spécifique (si ils ont chacun un utilisateur différent)



Mes enfants ont un mac mini dont je suis administrateur et je leur ai ouvert une session.
J'ai effectué quelques réglages que voici et il n'en est absolument pas tenu compte quand ils se connectent depuis leur session. On peut acceder à n'importe quel site internet, aucune restriction.
L'ordi ne tient pas compte non plus du tableu horaire que j'ai reglé...

Voir la pièce jointe 7194


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2005)

Tes enfants lancent la session "les3ours" puis lancent Safari et là ContentBarrier ne filtre rien?

POurrais-tu metre une copie d'écrandes autres onglets de réglage de ContentBarrier, car là ce sont les sites autorisés sans aucun filtrage....

Quels sont les filtrages que tu as spécifié?


----------



## izato (15 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tes enfants lancent la session "les3ours" puis lancent Safari et là ContentBarrier ne filtre rien?
> 
> POurrais-tu metre une copie d'écrandes autres onglets de réglage de ContentBarrier, car là ce sont les sites autorisés sans aucun filtrage....
> 
> Quels sont les filtrages que tu as spécifié?




C'est ça content B. les laisse ouvrir d'autres pages que celles spécifiées en Exclusif, ce qui théoriquement est impossible.

Je n'arrive pas à joindre d'autres capture d'écran, on me dit que je dépasse ce que ce site autorise...


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2005)

OK je comprends.... personnellement je n'utilise pas ce choix Exclusif.

Le mieux me semble-t-il est d'envoyer un mail au suport d'Intego. Ils devraient de trouver la solution rapidement.


----------



## izato (16 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> OK je comprends.... personnellement je n'utilise pas ce choix Exclusif.
> 
> Le mieux me semble-t-il est d'envoyer un mail au suport d'Intego. Ils devraient de trouver la solution rapidement.



C'est ce que je vais faire, en espèrant qu'ils suivent de près les demandes de leurs clients..

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## yul (17 Novembre 2005)

J'ai moi aussi ce soucis avec Content Barrier... Je viens de m'appercevoir que les filtres étaient totalement innactif... Je crois que c'est depuis que j'ai installé Tiger, mais je n'en suis pas sur, et de plus Intégo le donne compatible avec OS10.4 . Je ne comprend donc pas comment retrouver un filtrage correcte, si vous trouvé quelques choses, je suis prenneur...


----------



## r e m y (17 Novembre 2005)

J'ai testé pour voir le mode Exclusif (avec MacOS X 10.3.9 et avec MacOS X 10.4.3)

Effectivement l'exclusivité d'accès à cette liste de sites ne fonctione pas. On peut se connecter à n'importe quel site!


----------

